# Euro mount



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

I shot this deer two years ago and fleshed and boiled the scull and got it ready for mounting then set it aside. Well then I saw it in the back of the shed the other day and thought it was time to get it finished. Didn't turn out too bad but I'm not sure if I like the wood I mounted it on. I varnished the wood to darken it but I'm thinking that I should have left it natural bleached wood. What do you guys think?


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)




----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree, looks good, but I would like a lighter piece of wood behind it also. Im all for a more natural look to it.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Did you paint the skull?


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

wildsideoutdoors said:


> Did you paint the skull?


No I used a whitening kit I got from http://www.jonas-supply.com/_e/Bleaching/product/14-8728L/Hunter_s_Bone_White.htm


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> I agree, looks good, but I would like a lighter piece of wood behind it also. Im all for a more natural look to it.


 Yea you might be right. I'll take a walk along the stump fence row and see if I cant find another piece of root and mount the scull on it and see how it looks.


----------

